# Pitchy has a fan group



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, Pitchy - the Antique Wheels group on Ravelry found you and they want you to come over and say hi. There's a bunch of people trying to figure out who you are and how to invite you over! You're like, all famous and stuff! 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/antique-spinning-wheels/1880351/1-25#reply_form


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!!! Way to go Pitchy! You better be careful, those women may be worse than we are  Just remember your friends over here on HT when you hit the big time.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

eep: Who me, must be someone else


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope! They got you from another forum, one called Leverguns.com


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Nope! They got you from another forum, one called Leverguns.com


Ha, should of known , i know a couple people that might be responsible. :hrm:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Could just be Google, Pitchy, spinning wheel addicts are serious about this kind of thing!

C'mon over and introduce yourself to your fans.  I'm Frazzlehead there too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, yes. Join ravelry and friend me too. 
My username is Odinsneedles.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

No i was just kidding around, i`m honored ya all are thinking about me, i`ll register soon. Thanks.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

frazzlehead said:


> Hey, Pitchy - the Antique Wheels group on Ravelry found you and they want you to come over and say hi. There's a bunch of people trying to figure out who you are and how to invite you over! You're like, all famous and stuff!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/antique-spinning-wheels/1880351/1-25#reply_form


That board looks complicated, how did you get to antique spinning wheel forum.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy just register and i bet one of you will catch you and guide you through


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pitchy just register and i bet one of you will catch you and guide you through


 I did register, already a pitchy there so used pitchyHT.
All i see is a listing of different posts under different titles, couldn`t find where to go.:shrug: Goes to show i`m a big dummy :grit:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pitchy, if you are registered and signed in, the link in Frazzle's OP will work for you.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy just send you a pm


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh, just saw there is also just pitchy. send another pm


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

okay, to find your message there is your name ontop at the right side it will tell you if you have a new message


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if you click on frazzleheads link in the first post, you should get directly to the group she mentioned.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the invite and help but i`ll just hang here with you friends, all the things i`ve built are here and on the lever board. :grouphug:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i was patrouling the ravelry borders last night to catch you. thought you were lost. but if you will be only ours (HT group) that is fine too.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susanne and everyone, i`m trying to slim down on boards to just a couple nothin personal towards their fine board.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy i just went over to read all the comments and i think, they will be very disappointed. maybe if you could just say hi for a short moment? just click on frazzleheads link and you will be right there in the middle. after that, you might be able to just leave for good


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Accomplished.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awe Pitchy I'm happy you will stay with us, we love you  It is flattering to have a fan club though. You really are a remarkable man.

I'll go over to Ravelry and friend you too.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fiber boards the world over are resounding with a collective "Hey HTers, don't bogart Pitchy"

The wheels and tools you make are truly amazing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> Fiber boards the world over are resounding with a collective "Hey HTers, don't bogart Pitchy"
> 
> The wheels and tools you make are truly amazing.


Those other fiber artists also could come and hang out over here too though, right?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

The more the merrier!

(we need some party smileys)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, I invited them all. We will see if they actually do. Maybe they will just read and hang, that's okay too I suppose, but it would be nice to have them here to post.

Do you mean like this: rincess::wizard::grouphug::rock::nanner::cute: :sing::drum::bouncy::hysterical:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I`ve searched and changed things around and still haven`t figured out how to find the Antique Wheels group from the front page, or any other page for that matter.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I was actually hoping for a smiley with confetti, but I could use those Marchwind


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy when i was new at ravelry, it was very intimidating as i had no clue where to go. 
one way you go is find your friends, click on their profile and you will find all groups they are in and you can go and see if you like them or not. i assume you like the antique group.
on top of the discussion page you have been is a row of links. stats with forums and click there, you will come to all your selected groups and the six main groups from ravelry. next links say santique spinning wheels group. if you click, you will get to a page with an overview of this group for example when it started an who the members are. that is also the place where you can click to join this group. i just joined this group to see if i can invite you but did not work. obviously i have to be a member for a bit longer


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Just click on the link that Frazzle posted. It takes you to the group, then when you are there at the top of the page on the left hand side you will see something that looks like this forums > antique spinning wheels group > discussion board. You want to click on the piece of that that says, antique spinning wheels group. Then it will take you to the front page of the group. When that opens up in the left side is a button that say, Join this group. Click on that and you will be added to the group. Then whenever you go to Ravelry you click on the "forums" tab at the top of the page. Your group should be there.

If you want to find other groups of interest you can do as Susanne suggests, visit your friend's pages and look at the groups they belong to. You can also click on the "group" tab at the top of the Ravelry page and search for groups. There are groups for every interest so go ahead of and get imaginative.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally got it, i`m in. :teehee::dance::run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't abandon us wee folk here on HT


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Don't abandon us wee folk here on HT


Don`t ya worry about that, ain`t gonna happen.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I greatly dislike how ravelry is set up. I think it's the clumsiest forum software I've ever seen. The only way for me to keep it organized is for me to join a group, and then go to my cp to check what's going on. Took me two or three tries to to figure it out. 
Glad you're sticking around, Pitchy. I really liked the navajo spindle.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Mrs. Jo said:


> I greatly dislike how ravelry is set up. I think it's the clumsiest forum software I've ever seen. The only way for me to keep it organized is for me to join a group, and then go to my cp to check what's going on. Took me two or three tries to to figure it out.
> Glad you're sticking around, Pitchy. I really liked the navajo spindle.


Just for you Mrs. Jo.
Haven`t a clue what i`m doing but the spindle is cool.

Video


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy that looks great. maybe the carpet is not the best ground for it as it looks a bit heavy when you turn the spindle. 
there was a video from a navajo woman with a spindle on youtube. will see if i can find it


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

here it is
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_p7OIghMVw[/ame]


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yepper seen that one, i was supposed to sit down and do it, i was just showing the spindle a little better.


----------

